# Worried about toxoplasmosis!



## BettyJ (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, really sorry to bother you.

Last Saturday I ate a beef bourguignon in a restaurant.  The restaurant was quite dark and my friend was talking nonstop so it wasn't until the end of the meal that I noticed that the beef was really pink inside.  I panicked the day after and called the restaurant, who said that they cook the dish slowly, usually for about 3 hours.  Do you think I am at risk of toxoplasmosis from the pink meat?  I have tried to keep calm about this, as I have read that cooking will kill the parasite, and hopefully this will have happened when the dish was slow cooked, but I can't stop thinking about it, and hopefully it is a coincidence, but have had a bit of a sore throat over the last week.  

Can you also please advise whether it is likely that we could get toxoplasmosis from the rind of bacon, if the bacon is not crispy?  This is a new panic, I have never thought about this before and have eaten loads of bacon sandwiches.  I don't know whether I am just tired, or hormonal (or both), but i feel really upset about this today and can't help but worry that I have put my little baby at risk.  I am 26 weeks.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, You don't think you have done anything to put yourself at risk, please don't worry. Bacon rind will be fine, it doesn't have to be really crispy, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

